# My snails have tiny tiny little white bugs on them some kind of mite maybe



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

so im thinking my snails have mites they are tiny (and i mean tiny like smaller than the head of a pin tiny) they seem to be living mainly on the snails and not in the soil if one goes into its shell and i turn it over i can see them crawling around just inside the shell. i havent had these snails very long so im assuming they came in on the snails 

as they are mainly on the snails so changing the substrate isnt going to sort this. 

what are my options has any1 dealt with these before.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

tink they are from the soil, harmless aparently.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

just found out what they are. there slug mites

Pet Snail & Slug Problems [Pet Snails] - Mites


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

It happens, its a right pain in the rear end.


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

I was just gonna say I picked up a garden slug a few days ago and had little white things running over its surface so it must be these- I suppose they catch them when you use stuff from your garden in their tank.


----------

